# Automated System Worked for 7 Weeks



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)

Last fall, I began adding components that would help move my 110 gallon mixed CA/African Cichlid tank towards full automation. I started with an Eheim Dual feeder and modified the hoppers to hold ~10oz of additional food each. Then I installed 2 Whisper EX70 HOB filters and removed my Cascade 1500 canister filter to remove any chance of a siphoning "event". I placed three Maxi-jet 1200's in the tank w/large foam sponges to provide optimum circulation to prevent waste accumulation. 
I altready had a Whisper AP150 with an 18" airstone to provide extra aeration and circulation. Two 300W Aqua Heat Ti heaters, one set at normal temperature and a back-up set a few degrees lower, to keep the tank warm. 
Lights were placed on ZooMed Power Strip with timer and non-timer power outlets. 
The final piece was a drip irrigation line and adjustable valve coming off of a Filtrete Model 3US-PS01 water filter, which I calibrated to provide 1/2gallon/hour flow rate. I used an overflow setup, as described on this site and elsewhere which drained through a 3/4" line running through the wall directly to a basement utility sink.
I tested the system hands-free for 2 weeks before I left, raised all electrical connections up and put them in enclosures that would prevent any shorts due to water (plastic bin or baggies) should the overflow malfunction.
Then I left on Dec. 27, not returning until Feb. 13th. 
When I returned, the glass had a lot of algae on it, but all of the fish were in good health. In fact, I believe that I gained an Mbuna fry during my absence since there are now 12 non-adult Mbunas and only 11 when I left.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow that's a long time to leave the fish. Pretty cool it worked out. Did you happen to test the water when you got back? Curious what the parameters would have been.


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)

rgr4475 said:


> Wow that's a long time to leave the fish. Pretty cool it worked out. Did you happen to test the water when you got back? Curious what the parameters would have been.


No, I didn't. I knew that at a overflow rate of over 80 gallons/week, water quality would be fine, though. The water was crystal clear and there was almost no debris anywhere in the tank and no signs of any stress in the fish. 
The only modification that I'll make for next time is to add a real-time security camera so I can view the tank remotely to check for dead fish or any other problems. My son lives ~10 miles away, so I'd have him come over and address any problems quickly. 
I will be replacing the water filter cartridge soon, since it will be getting close to its 1500 gallon lifetime.


----------



## KiefKommando (Mar 17, 2015)

Not going to lie I am very impressed. That is a very long time to leave the fish alone and I would have been neurotic. All I can imagine from reading this description is a monstrous Rube Goldbergesque fish tank chugging along.


----------



## Bikeman48088 (Nov 13, 2013)

KiefKommando said:


> Not going to lie I am very impressed. That is a very long time to leave the fish alone and I would have been neurotic. All I can imagine from reading this description is a monstrous Rube Goldbergesque fish tank chugging along.


Not at all. There's one pvc pipe running down the back of the tank, going through the wall and one small waterline coming in through the wall. Everything else is self-contained.
And I just got back from 3 additional weeks away. I haven't touched my tank in months, except to feed the fish some spirulina flakes occasionally when I'm home. Dual Autofeeder doesn't need to be refilled for >3 months. Spirulina pellets in one side, medium cichlid pellets in the other since I have SA and African mixed tank.


----------



## kyb (5 mo ago)

Bikeman48088 said:


> Last fall, I began adding components that would help move my 110 gallon mixed CA/African Cichlid tank towards full automation. I started with an Eheim Dual feeder and modified the hoppers to hold ~10oz of additional food each. Then I installed 2 Whisper EX70 HOB filters and removed my Cascade 1500 canister filter to remove any chance of a siphoning "event". I placed three Maxi-jet 1200's in the tank w/large foam sponges to provide optimum circulation to prevent waste accumulation.
> I altready had a Whisper AP150 with an 18" airstone to provide extra aeration and circulation. Two 300W Aqua Heat Ti heaters, one set at normal temperature and a back-up set a few degrees lower, to keep the tank warm.
> Lights were placed on ZooMed Power Strip with timer and non-timer power outlets.
> The final piece was a drip irrigation line and adjustable valve coming off of a Filtrete Model 3US-PS01 water filter, which I calibrated to provide 1/2gallon/hour flow rate. I used an overflow setup, as described on this site and elsewhere which drained through a 3/4" line running through the wall directly to a basement utility sink.
> ...


Sounds good.


----------

